# I'm allergic to exercise.



## authorsue (May 29, 2014)

Before I could exercise, I'd have to get off my thyroid-engorged rear, walk on my swollen, diabetic feet (if I could get passed the bathroom), and use someone else's energy.

Believe it or not, before this disease, I actually belonged to a health club, and complained because I was 10lbs overweight. Sigh.


----------



## puritanize (Apr 11, 2013)

Very sorry to hear that...

For me exercise used to be playing sports. I do not care much for workouts. I just went through a ton of tests switching doctors. I will post them in another thread. In one it showed I was in a catatonic state so to speak, the range is like 3 being low and 44 being high, i was over 127 off the charts. Not to mention my adrenals are shot and such. I did have some good news as well.

Being in that state though I cannot do burn out type exercise, I have to be really careful, my body is already tearing down rapidly, he does not want me to make it worse. UGH> Glad I was tested though


----------

